# PALM SUNDAY .....



## N2TORTS (Aug 14, 2011)

Well yes .... Palm Sunday for this Kiddo' ...Spent the day planting some ultra cool palms, one you dont see too often...aka' the King Kong Fish Tail Palm..... One of My Favo's! 
Even did a new entrance on the driveway , with a "Zebrina Bananna, King palm and another hard to find palm ... called a "Baby Queen", which is much like a bamboo palm .... just too Neat~O looking when mature. 









JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Aug 15, 2011)

So did you get your palms all sweaty?    You are going to remember to show us what they look like in another few months when they are all settled in and growing, right? So which one is your favorite?


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cool, gonna have some serious shade in a few years...


----------



## Isa (Aug 17, 2011)

Very niceee


----------

